# In Progress MWM Diorama



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

*In Progress MWM Diorama/ Lighted pics added*

O.K. here are some progress shots of my 1/144 scale MWM diorama. This uses the small MWM from the Pegasus diorama kit. The MWM is fully lit, however, I need to borrow a tripod as my pics came out real blurry! The MWM will "appear" to hover in front of the tree. The wires and support are hidden by braches that have yet to be added. I have to figure out what will be behind the house yet. I would like to include some water effect. Everything is still being painted. Right now, I'm just working out how things will be laid out.There will be a crashed glowing meteor to the right of the house, as soon as I send Geino the money for it! Geino, have not fortgot about you. Seems everytime I have money some new bill or problem comes up.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Its looking great so far, I like how the layout is looking. Since the ship is lighted, will the house be lit as well? I think it would be cool for the meteor to have lighting, sort of a glowing, red hot metal look. Here I am trying to make more work for you :freak: Sorry about that! Anyhow, It is looking good and I'm looking forward to seeing this finished


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The house will have a flickering tea light inside. The meteor is cast in red tinted resin by Geino. As soon as I have the money for him I can continue with this. He has been more than patient with me so far! It will be lit from underneath with a red LED.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very cool! I can't wait to see a shot of this in the dark!

Steve


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I took a few last night but without a tripod they came out blurry. I will do some more tonight. Maybe I'll post the best blurry one I have for now.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Without a tripod, you can try using a towel, and if your camera has a self-timer, that helps alot too


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looking good so far! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

robiwon said:


> The house will have a flickering tea light inside. The meteor is cast in red tinted resin by Geino. As soon as I have the money for him I can continue with this. He has been more than patient with me so far! It will be lit from underneath with a red LED.


Cool! You are way ahead of me! I am definitely looking forward to seeing this finished!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Here are a few pics showing the MWM all lit up! Oh, and the ship is being underpowered in these shots! And yes, there is only one 3mm LED lighting the nose! One for each wingtip and three for the projectors underneath. I drilled those out, added clear lenses and mounted an LED over each one. You can see how well the "floating" effect will be too. It was a bit'o fun craming 6 LEDs, a fiber optic, and all the wires into this tiny 3 inch ship!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very Cool!

Looks like you are having fun!

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

How is the Dio coming?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

yeah more pics. im planning on a dio myself with this kit


----------

